# FreeBSD Running out of memory



## billli (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi guys:

Suppose I have an embedded system running FreeBSD (minimal installation). What happens when the system runs out of memory? (I don't have swap space partition). What I noticed is when I run out of memory daemons die first. (sshd was killed first). What other side effects will there be when the memory runs out?

This is just a hypothetical question.

Thanks


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Dec 1, 2011)

One may not be able to execute commands, but still some memory left. (On some systems the port  freecolor  may free up memory in that case enough to shutdown). Unsure, but in any greater loss of memory probably a forced shutdown after freeze. (Not to be taken as an expert answer though.)


----------



## fluca1978 (Dec 1, 2011)

Well, of course the system will not be able to load new stuff, either programs or data. 
Could be using swap files an option?


----------

